# PVC piping allowed in NY?



## honeydew (Nov 20, 2007)

Just found this site, and seems to be a very helpful site. I am wondering if anyone knows if pvc piping is allowed in NY areas? I have a friend that purchashed a house in Queens , a 1.5 mill dollar house and it has pvc piping throughout the entire house. Also I have seen people buying this stuff like if it was free at the large homeimprovement chain stores.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

If you mean PVC waste/drain piping, then yes, it is pretty much defacto standard everywhere these days. If you mean CPVC supply piping, that is unusual. Are they rigid or soft-looking? If soft, it is likely PEX, and is quickly becoming the preference vs more expensive copper.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree that the supply pipes are most likely PEX. That's all that the plumbers here use anymore, unless copper is specified by the owner or builder.
PVC can only be used in drains or cold water lines (NOT hot water lines). In some places in NY I'm told that they only allow cast iron drain pipes.
Always double-check such questions with the LOCAL Building Inspection Department. They enforce the local codes, which vary from place to place. 
Mike


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mike Swearingen said:


> I agree that the supply pipes are most likely PEX. That's all that the plumbers here use anymore, unless copper is specified by the owner or builder.
> PVC can only be used in drains or cold water lines (NOT hot water lines). In some places in NY I'm told that they only allow cast iron drain pipes.
> Always double-check such questions with the LOCAL Building Inspection Department. They enforce the local codes, which vary from place to place.
> Mike


CPVC can be used for hot water.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Always double-check such questions with the LOCAL Building Inspection Department. They enforce the local codes, which vary from place to place.
> Mike


"Some places" being NYC. I know NYC doesn't allow plastic anywhere. That means no PVC, no CPVC, no Pex, etc. They probably allow no hub pipe and dual tights but I wouldn't put money on it. They may well still be in the dark ages of lead joints. Their is nothing that stops homeowners and handymen from installing it, that's why you see it flying off the shelves at Home Depot. They aren't going to voulenteer that information to you and loose a sale. 

Now the reason I say ask is their may be an execption for parts of Queens and Staten Island. 

bet Call the local building department and ask, it might be allowed


----------



## honeydew (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, will do my homework:thumbsup:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

If this is a detached single family house, or, a 2-family detached, plastic is perfectly legal in ALL boroughs of NYC, not just Queens and Staten Island. Many NYC tradesmen still have their heads stuck in 1965 and think Romex is illegal everywhere, Plastic is illegal, CPVC is illegal, and it isn't.

NYC is now under the national electric code, with a few NYC ammendments but no longer does NYC have it's own "NYC electrical code." The same is true for plumbing. They use the UBC for everything except hi-rise construction where most of the exceptions to all national codes apply. Plastic is not permitted in hi-rises.


----------

